# My life kinda blows right now.



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

man, first my girlfriend and i break up after almost five years. now i'm dealing with the move and the bundle of new bills i'm trying to balance and budget for. now i have a freakin bacterial infection from my wisdom tooth breaking a few weeks back and my insurance will only cover 60% of the cost to have it removed. and the pain is unbearable. now i'm on antibiotics for it which scares the hell out of me considering that depersonalization is listed in the possible side effects. and clearly i'm susceptible to DP reoccurring, considering that i've had it before. plus with all the new bills i had to miss half a day of work without pay because of the damn pain from my tooth and jaw. i just want to go to sleep and wake up and have it be christmas morning and with fixed and taken care of. but instead i'm gonna have to go to work in pain all day while stressing about how to make all of this shit better.

sorry for the rant, just needed to blow off some steam. i'm just a little down right now. now i'm gonna do what i always do and GET THE FUCK BACK UP!!!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

You go Tommy!!! You can do it, you're a beast!!! Feel better, my friend.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> man, first my girlfriend and i break up after almost five years. now i'm dealing with the move and the bundle of new bills i'm trying to balance and budget for. now i have a freakin bacterial infection from my wisdom tooth breaking a few weeks back and my insurance will only cover 60% of the cost to have it removed. and the pain is unbearable. now i'm on antibiotics for it which scares the hell out of me considering that depersonalization is listed in the possible side effects. and clearly i'm susceptible to DP reoccurring, considering that i've had it before. plus with all the new bills i had to miss half a day of work without pay because of the damn pain from my tooth and jaw. i just want to go to sleep and wake up and have it be christmas morning and with fixed and taken care of. but instead i'm gonna have to go to work in pain all day while stressing about how to make all of this shit better.
> 
> sorry for the rant, just needed to blow off some steam. i'm just a little down right now. now i'm gonna do what i always do and GET THE FUCK BACK UP!!!


Sorry that life sucks at the moment. Tooth pain isn't fun. And insurance companies are nobodies friend (but at least 60% helps). Do you have anything for the pain? How long till you get it pulled?

*&#8230;now i'm on antibiotics for it which scares the hell out of me considering that depersonalization is listed in the possible side effects&#8230;*

Fortunately this is rare and you already know the NAC/Glutathione stuff to minimize actual oxidative injury. The infection and pain are actually more dangerous.

As far as the breakup - Ugh. Hang out with some friend is you can. It will take time. Go hang around the river and enjoy its quite flow (if it isn't too cold).


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

get better bro, you can do...life is hash, aye, but you're more badass than life! Show it who's the master.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there any alternatives to taking antibiotics?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Brando2600 said:


> Are there any alternatives to taking antibiotics?


Not to my knowledge. It's all good though. As long as I don't get any nasty side effects then I'll be overall healthier after taking them.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> Not to my knowledge. It's all good though. As long as I don't get any nasty side effects then I'll be overall healthier after taking them.


I found something that kills bacteria from infections. I've used it for years and it does work: silver. I know it sounds like an old wife's tale, but silver does kill infection. Why do you think people have always eaten off silver utensils? I use a product called Super Silver which is nano-silver. I bought it from www.nutrimedical.com I believe the colloidal silver which you can buy at most health foods stores will do the same. When I feel a flu coming on I will spray it into my throat or put up the nose and it stops the infection from progressing and kills the germs. Swish it in your mouth and let it sit on the infection. Just don't drink too much of it or it will turn your skin blue. It takes alot to turn blue--maybe drinking pints a day for months, though, I've heard. Try it and see if it doesn't help?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> Just don't drink too much of it or it will turn your skin blue.


Ironically, in his avatar picture he ALREADY is BLUE!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Ironically, in his avatar picture he ALREADY is BLUE!


yeah, i took that picture after binge drinking silver for months, everyone has their vices lol.

thanks for the info rebekah, i will definitely look into it.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Duuude! You are a trooper my friend! I have so much respect and admiration for you, your a cool person and hey, 2011 will kick ass! Rough patches come and go, we can handle anything!


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Tommygunz, quit doing shots of silver







!!!! You are very blue--no pun intended. Hope things start looking brighter for you, not blue.


----------

